# In or Out at Night? Door for Polydome?



## KatieP (Feb 24, 2017)

Hi All!
Getting 3 NDs in Spring. They will be in a fenced in (combo panels from TSC) in an area about 50' from our house off our back deck. I plan on running wire on the top and bottom. We are using a polydome for their shelter. Would love your thoughts on what our night time routine should be...should we somehow enclose them in the dome at night? Is there a "door kit" for these - I came across some guy who made them but I guess no longer does...if you secure them in there what do you use? What time would I have to let them out in the AM? We have coyotes and foxes that I've seen here so far. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I leave my girls out. They like it better that way, usually only use the barn if it's raining or snowing. Or super cold.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Does your area have a lot of predators? How is the weather?


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

As long as your fence is secure (and it should be), there's no reason to lock your goats in their hutch at night. It will get smelly real fast if you do. 

There is no door kit for Polydomes, but it's not hard to fabricate something yourself. I have the exact dome as the one above with that same door (I got one from the guy before he sold out) and it works well. The round domes are designed differently so I made the door to fit on the inside. I drilled holes in the lip that runs around the door and I push rebar horizontally through the holes behind the wire door to hold it in place. It's not a great design but it seems to work. 

The only time I lock a goat or two inside is when I have a new mama that needs her privacy just before and after delivery. I put a friend in with her if she wants one, and it's only at night.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It all depends on the weather, if it is raining, they will most likely go in on their own. 
But, if it is freezing, they may not be smart enough to go in. So, I would make them. 

Having a mat and shavings in the hutch is wise, so they do not lay in wet, if rain gets in. 
Winter time, yours need supervised. I lock mine in the barn at night in winter and leave the doors open so they can go in on their own during the day. 

You don't want them out if it is super cold and windy either. They can get sick if they do, especially at night. Use your best judgment.

The hutch will have to be cleaned out periodically or moved to prevent smell. Can't keep them inside if there is a lot of urine smell.

Summertime, they will sleep out and about. So no worries there, unless you have predators.

Getting a LGD may help detour predators.


----------



## KatieP (Feb 24, 2017)

Hi - we are in northern Virginia - so we get 4 seasons (not this year though, ha). We have 12 acres, 8 of which are wooded and our goats will be right off the back of the house in a wooded area that we've cleared a bit...I've heard coyotes here, though not often and we have a fox that hangs out in our woods....thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Be aware, the wooded area is a good place for predators to lurk and hide. 
So if the coyote's sound super close, I would be up an checking things. 

Good luck, hope all stays safe and well.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Yes, make sure your fence is secure. A door on a Polydome will not deter a coyote if it gets into your pen. Foxes are not usually a big concern unless you have babies. I don't lock my goats in their domes at night even in terrible weather. I face the doorways away from the prevailing winds and bed them down with straw so they're warm enough. Make sure you don't sit them down in a hollow where water will collect. I try to put mine on a little mound if possible.


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

run a strand of electric wire 1 foot off the ground and 3 ft off the ground on the outside of the panels about 6 inches from the fence


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

Also, keep those tiny houses at least 5 feet away from the fence or they will use them to escape :wink:


----------



## Melinda29 (Apr 19, 2016)

I leave mine outside 24/7 unless the wind chill drops below 0 degrees F.


----------



## KatieP (Feb 24, 2017)

I can't figure out how to reply to just one persons post - sorry - new at this! 

Thank you everyone for your thoughts! This is very helpful!

Bansil - ah...so I can't run the wire on the fence...?...it has to be 6" out from the fence?


----------



## KatieP (Feb 24, 2017)

Bansil said:


> Also, keep those tiny houses at least 5 feet away from the fence or they will use them to escape :wink:


Sorry I'm using you as a guinea pig to learn how to reply to a single post...seeing if this works!  And yes, good point about keeping jumping points away from fences!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Are you on the app or website? 

The wire can't be toughing the fence. It's easiest to keep it that way by it being 6" out or so. The closer it is to the fence, the more likely it will accidentally start touching the fence and ground the electricity.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Looks like you figured it out


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

If you use T-posts you can buy these

reverse t post insulators










Here is a in-process picture from 2 years ago, we actually have 3 wires with a top one









And they appear to be 5 inch ones, if wire was touching fence...the whole fence would be hot :shocked:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Unless you have a solar charger - then after a little while nothing would be hot


----------

